# Help with Cornbread...



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

I read in a book about Cornbread and something else being the most nutritious thing to eat but couldn't find it... I searched Cornbread but didn't get many results...I can't help but feel it was in one of Susan Gregersen books and I think that's how I found this forum  

So any comments on this would be appreciated including easy recipes as the one on the bags isn't as good as I remember my mother's being... Thanks


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Are you using bacon grease??

I'm a southern cook. Cornbread ain't worth eating without bacon grease.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Maybe you are thinking of corn and beans, the two combined make a fairly adequate diet. Neither one is a complete protein by any means but combined they are quite decent.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I know cornbread is about the most delicious thing to eat next to bacon. The misses usually cooks it and I may have my measurements off ( it's all done by eyeball) but if I remember correctly its

2 cups corn meal
1/2 cup flour
1 1/2 cups milk (if that's thick try 2, I just know the consistency I'm looking for)
2 eggs

Cover bottom of cast iron skillet with bacon grease or oil

Pop in 400-425 degree oven to get pan hot 

Mix up ingredients and pour in hot pan

In the oven til golden brown on top

Best served with beans or covered in butter or drenched in sorghum or.....well with pretty much anything.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

8thDayStranger said:


> I know cornbread is about the most delicious thing to eat next to bacon. The misses usually cooks it and I may have my measurements off ( it's all done by eyeball) but if I remember correctly its
> 
> 2 cups corn meal
> 1/2 cup flour
> ...


What do you mean by cover the bottom, just enough to grease the pan or a bit more? Is this recipe like cake or dry?
I love corn bread. Been experimenting with some recipes and haven't found a perfect one. I read where a lot add creamed corn?


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Oh, great, thanks... I haven't used bacon grease but sure will try it next time! No, I haven't been preheating the pan but will do! One of my cherished item is my mom's old cast iron fry pan and I always use for the cornbread and will try that recipe!!! I do know she saved all her grease and I still miss her Fried Potatoes and Green Beans with Bacon!!! I make them, but as we all know, nothing like Mom's cooking 

Think you could be right that it could be beans, yes... just know the author said it was almost a complete balanced meal... 

Think I heard that too lilmissy about the corn but never tried it... Thanks!


----------



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

The cornbread , beans and lard remarks were in the book "A Distant Eden". Supposed to have most of the basic nutrients a body needs according to the author.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Diet for a Small Planet*

I can't put my hands on my copy now, but I believe that it is cornbread and beans that create a complete protein. Rice and beans are another combination that create a complete protein.

Greens and cornbread is another combination that people eat. There are some weeds that can be cooked up for greens. I did not grow up in the south or with family that ate greens, but I asked about them when I was a child and my grandmother picked some weeds and cooked them. As an adult I have made them many times.

Bacon grease is something I grew up with also. I have recently been saving and using bacon grease, but I have not made bacon in a while. I also do not do as much frying as I used to.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm a freak, I stir a can of creamed corn into my mix.I only use white meal, GMO tears my guts up.

The gods gave us bacon so we could enjoy food sins as much as sex!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

What do you mean by cover the bottom, just enough to grease the pan or a bit more? 

I heat the grease in the skillet in the oven while it's getting hot.
When nice and hot, I pour half the grease in the mixed cornmeal mixture, stir, and then pour into the hot grease left in the skillet.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

debbluu said:


> The cornbread , beans and lard remarks were in the book "A Distant Eden". Supposed to have most of the basic nutrients a body needs according to the author.


Thank you debbluu... yes, I think it was lard and I did read that book...


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Magus said:


> I'm a freak, I stir a can of creamed corn into my mix.I only use white meal, GMO tears my guts up.
> 
> The gods gave us bacon so we could enjoy food sins as much as sex!


So Magus, are you saying that yellow corn meal is GMO??? That's why we really need labeling laws!!! I will buy the white, I have before but it just seemed funny to have cornbread that wasn't yellow :laugh:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

If you want to have a really good pan of cornbread, try making it with home ground corn.

I know it may sound trivial but it makes all the difference in the world, its kinda hard to make a bad batch with home ground meal. I have no idea what they do to the stuff when they grind it commercially but IMO its hardly edible.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Davarm said:


> If you want to have a really good pan of cornbread, try making it with home ground corn.
> 
> I know it may sound trivial but it makes all the difference in the world, its kinda hard to make a bad batch with home ground meal. I have no idea what they do to the stuff when they grind it commercially but IMO its hardly edible.


There is a company called Frankferd Farms near Pittsburgh. They grow non gmo, organic corn and make their own corn meal. Very good. They even grow blue corn.

Thanks for the info on the bacon grease. Will have to try this. Do you just add or is it to replace liquid?


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

lilmissy0740 said:


> What do you mean by cover the bottom, just enough to grease the pan or a bit more? Is this recipe like cake or dry?
> I love corn bread. Been experimenting with some recipes and haven't found a perfect one. I read where a lot add creamed corn?


You want enough to pool up in the bottom. This is what gets the bottom nice and crispy. Put it in before you put it in the oven to heat the grease. You want the mix to sizzle when it goes in. Some people add corn or whatever to it. Some people put sour cream in it too. That makes a thick moist cornbread. Mine is dry and fluffy. Great for crumbling up and covering with beans or blackeye peas.

Forgot to add, when you first pour in grease swirl some up on the sides of the pan too. Makes it easy to get out of the pan.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

cowboyhermit said:


> Maybe you are thinking of corn and beans, the two combined make a fairly adequate diet. Neither one is a complete protein by any means but combined they are quite decent.


Two of the three sisters. Many Native American tribes grew corn, beans, and squash (called the three sisters) and they were a large part of their diet. Of course preparation was much different than European preparation. I seem to recall that the Seneca made a boiled corn cake similar to corn pone/cornbread but boiled instead of baked.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, we use the three sister method, or variations thereof (sunflowers are another North American Native), and we love it, although it is only a portion of our gardening.
As far as diet goes adding the squash would help a lot, corn and beans are severely lacking in vitamins like vitamin C.
All three of these items store well, it wasn't sweet corn and green beans. If you plant winter squash, shelling beans, and shelling corn you basically don't have to touch the plot until fall and then when you harvest everything should last for months without preservation.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Magus said:


> I'm a freak, I stir a can of creamed corn into my mix.I only use white meal, GMO tears my guts up.
> 
> The gods gave us bacon so we could enjoy food sins as much as sex!


I have no idea what exactly is GMO and what isn't. I did not realize that white corn meal is not GMO. I think blue corn isn't GMO, so that is what I have in my preps. It has the highest protein level of all the corns, or at least that is what I thought I read. It is a different texture, and more flour like. Or so I remember from some previous research.


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

I must make this this weekend. Cornbread is one of the things my wife misses (she is from SC) and we don't have it here in Scandinavia.

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Just play around with the measurements until you get it to your liking. Nothing beats a good pan of cornbread.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Beaniemaster2 said:


> So Magus, are you saying that yellow corn meal is GMO??? That's why we really need labeling laws!!! I will buy the white, I have before but it just seemed funny to have cornbread that wasn't yellow :laugh:


Unless it says otherwise, yes.a serving sized bag of fritos makes me sick for days, the white corn ones I can eat a family sized bag of with impunity.go figure.seem to be immune to the toenail taters so far though.


----------

